# Pudden (Bremerton, WA)



## Sweetie (May 10, 2014)

I am seriously thinking about rehoming Pudden. Today, I was cleaning the rabbit area, cleaning Sweetie's cage first and I let her out to get some out of cage time. Got done with Sweetie's cage and proceeded to clean Pudden's cage. I told Pudden to stay in his cage while I clean it, he decided to come out. Now Sweetie and Pudden are having out of cage time. Well things were good for a bit, then a fight broke out. Sweetie ended up on her side, but she was kicking so I didn't intervene. She got away from him but he pursued after her and they were still fighting. I make all kinds of loud noises, finally when they were apart from each other, I grab Sweetie and put her in her cage. I then proceed to get Pudden in his cage. After I calm down a bit, I check them over, both are okay, just shook up from fighting. I just cannot handle them fighting. The only place that they won't fight is outside. I cannot take them outside too much because we have raccoons here and landscaping sprays stuff on the ground that I am afraid they are going to get sick from. They don't get along and it has been 2 1/2 years since I got Pudden. It is just not working out. I don't like to give separate out of cage time because one may not get the same amount of time as the other. Also they won't bond, which I am not as worried about as them getting along. Sweetie is an independent bunny, I can spend time with her every day, so her being an only bunny is not going to be an issue.

With this said, I would like someone to take Pudden, and I would feel better if it was someone from this forum, because then I will know that he is being cared for, instead of wondering if he is being cared for. 

Thank you for listening and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Kipcha (May 10, 2014)

If you've had him for 2.5 years, I'm just confused as to why it's now a problem? Sorry, I just think it's sad because I remember Pudden being bounced around before, it's no fun for a bun to settle in somewhere and then start getting bounced around from home to home again. Speaking as someone who runs a small rescue, rehoming rabbits to good people is really hard to do.

Two rabbits aren't too hard to rotate for time out, are you able to maybe just attach an x-pen to Pudden's cage or something so he has more space and you don't feel guilty?

Also, just because they don't get along well outside of the cage doesn't mean they don't enjoy each others company just from being across the room, him being there could still be beneficial for Sweetie.


----------



## whiskylollipop (May 10, 2014)

If they are not fighting outside in neutral territory, it sounds like they have a real chance to bond. You just need to kick up the bonding effort a notch, take them to safer neutral territory like a garage or a bathroom, maybe take them on a few car rides, and keep trying to bond them until they become friends. Letting them out in territorial area before they bond is naturally going to lead to a fight, but it doesn't mean they will never get along!


----------



## Sweetie (May 10, 2014)

That is true. But I probably could put him out of the rabbit area and have Sweetie in the rabbit area when they have out of cage time. I have some baby gates that I could put up when he is hopping around the living room. 

The fight they had really scared me, because Sweetie ended up on her side as they were fighting. I didn't intervene because I saw that she was kicking with her back legs/feet. 
I am going to wait a couple days before making an informed decision about rehoming, right now I am seriously thinking about it.

You are right, having Pudden has benefited Sweetie, because she got through the grieving process of losing Prince. Occasionally she gets sad but she gets through it.

I will try letting Pudden have out of cage time in the living room, and let Sweetie have out of cage time in the rabbit area. Maybe that will work. Although I will have to watch the cat, but that isn't going to be a problem.

It has always been a problem, because they are both independent bunnies and want to be dominate.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 10, 2014)

If your going to part with him then he needs to be returned to me.


----------



## Sweetie (May 10, 2014)

I will let you know I_heart_Fraggles by the end of Thursday night. I need your phone number as I don't have it anymore because my cell phone had issues before.


----------



## bellaterra214 (May 11, 2014)

Bonding is no easy task and I'm sorry to hear you are having problems. I know its hard to stay calm when fights break out, but like any another animal, buns are sensitive to your emotions. If you are nervous and unsure, your rabbits are going to be feeling the same thing and it sets a precedent to the whole bonding session. It's hard to give advice on bonding situations without actually seeing it first hand because rabbit personalities differ as much as ours do. Can you possibly ask a local rescue or someone locally on the forums if they would be willing to help you bond your bunnies?

My rabbits are not good at stay or come. If the door is open and they can squeeze through, they will. They are just too curious of creatures not to explore when they can. Try to prevent them for having accidental access to one another and try to avoid areas you know they fight in. My biggest bonding set backs have all been from accidental encounters. i.e. slipping through the fences, me not closing the gates properly. Those nasty fights are hard to overcome, but it's all about time and diligence with rabbits. After a bad fight like that, I would watch out for infections. 

Try using a more abrasive sound. Metal spoon/metal pot and a coke can with pennies in it, is what I used to use during my bonding sessions. Drag them around in a laundry basket while shaking the can with coins in it. There are so many different things you can try. If you do not feel your rabbits will ever bond, they still can benefit from being able to see each other.


----------



## Sweetie (May 11, 2014)

They even fight in neutral territory. It took Sweetie a long time to accept Pudden being here with her. My bed is semi-neutral and they fight when on the bed after 10 minutes. I know it is their personalities that are clashing. Outside they can get along but I cannot keep taking them outside all the time. The landscapers spray for pest control, there are wildlife around that carry diseases.

The fight they had was just fur flying, I checked both of them and no injuries. I will keep an eye on them for infections though. 

No they will not bond. They are both independent and dominate. I have been trying to get them to get along, but it just isn't working.

If/when I decide to give up Pudden, I know that he will have a very good home. Someone reminded me about something that was discussed when I got him.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 12, 2014)

I want to come get him.


----------



## Sweetie (May 12, 2014)

I haven't decided yet. You will know by Thursday night. The reason for this wait is because I know that once I make the decision there is no possible way I can change my mind.

I_heart_Fraggles: let's talk through PM.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 12, 2014)

Send me a message if you want me to come get him.


----------



## Sweetie (May 12, 2014)

I will. I am leaning more towards yes but don't want to make the decision too quickly.


----------



## Sweetie (May 15, 2014)

Update: so I have decided that I am going to part with Pudden, because I rather not have Sweetie scared of him. 

I did take both outside last Tuesday and was hoping that Pudden or Sweetie would show that they could get along. Well everything was going okay for a bit, then Pudden initiated a fight with Sweetie. Sweetie was like "what did I do?". I pulled Pudden away several times gently. I am not going to have Pudden initiating fights with Sweetie. Plus I don't have the money for the vet if either of them gets seriously hurt because of fighting.

I have messaged I_heart_Fraggles to please come pick up Pudden, this was on Tuesday.

I_heart_Fraggles: I will give you until tomorrow (Friday) afternoon, 3:30pm to contact me and come get him. If I don't hear from or see you, I will be taking him to one of three places. Please contact me between now and 3:30pm Friday.


----------



## bellaterra214 (May 15, 2014)

I"m sorry to hear you have decided to let Pudden go. I am hoping that you are planning on raising Sweetie as a single bun and not to decide to get another rabbit. If you are unable to take your rabbits to the vet because of fighting, then getting another rabbit would not in the best interest of the rabbit. She may be one of those rabbits that do well on their own. 

If the rescue if not able to take him back, I hope you will be able to find him a new home.


----------



## Sweetie (May 15, 2014)

Yep, Sweetie will be raised as an only rabbit. No more animals for me, just Sweetie, Skittles and Baby Girl. Skittles is my cat and Baby Girl is my fish. May get more fish as Baby Girl does need friends, but I have stocked up on fish meds.

Someone will take him out of the three places that I am looking at. One of the places is the Kitsap Humane Society.


----------



## Kipcha (May 15, 2014)

Sweetie said:


> Someone will take him out of the three places that I am looking at. One of the places is the Kitsap Humane Society.



I have no doubt that I_Heart_Fraggles will take him back, she really cares about the bunnies and it would definitely be better for him then a Humane Society. They are stressful on the rabbits and do not really screen where they go, so you never know.


----------



## Sweetie (May 15, 2014)

That is why I am giving her some time to contact me and come get him. The other two places are the rabbit sanctuary in Sequim and Rabbit Haven in Gig Harbor. She has until Friday, the 16th of May to contact me and come get him.

I will message her tonight and if I don't see or hear from her by 3:30pm tomorrow then Pudden will be at one of the three places.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 15, 2014)

Do not give me a deadline on how quickly I can RESCUE this rabbit from you! You are on the other side of the peninsula from me and I will get him ASAP as soon as I know what my schedule is. Some people work you know! Also if you dump him somewhere then I will make your name known to every rabbit rescuer I know.


----------



## Sweetie (May 15, 2014)

What was I supposed to do? I didn't hear from you for a couple days regarding picking him up. I know that I am on the other side of the Peninsula. But we can work out something for you to pick him up. I can come meet you at Tacoma Community College in Tacoma if you cannot make it to this side. If I dumped him anywhere, you would know where he would be, because I would have told you. Glad to hear from you though.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 16, 2014)

Whatever has to be done to get him back to me will be done. But DO NOT drop him off anywhere!


----------



## Sweetie (May 16, 2014)

Understood. I understand work schedules can be really hectic. There are two ways I can get to Tacoma. One way takes 4 hours and the other takes 5 hours. But I will need your mobile phone number if I need to bring him, so I can stay in touch with you about the buses and ferry.


----------



## Sweetie (May 21, 2014)

Update: I_heart_Fraggles found a home for Pudden. She is coming to my place to pick him up on Friday. So glad that Pudden will have a very good home to go to. I am sorry that it didn't work out with me and Sweetie, but at least we gave it a good try.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 22, 2014)

That's good. I'm sorry you can't keep him.


----------



## Sweetie (May 22, 2014)

Yep, I am more sad that it didn't work out with him but I am glad that he is going to a good home.


----------



## Sweetie (May 23, 2014)

Update #2: Pudden is heading back with I_heart_Fraggles. He will be getting a good home, so he will be happy.


----------



## pani (May 23, 2014)

Glad to hear it.


----------

